

Long-Dead Inventor Nikola Tesla Is Electrifying Hip Techies - jedwhite
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052748704362004575000841720318942-lMyQjAxMTAwMDEwNDExNDQyWj.html

======
jedwhite
I think the whole "romantic failure" concept is the wrong way to look at one
of the most significant lives of the last 200 years. But it's got some
interesting quotes on why Tesla is cool nonetheless.

